# toy stagecoach & western figures



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fwiw,

I bought a couple of stage coach / figure sets from a vendor at ECLSTS, but I don't know which... somewhere along the wall between N. Smith and Train Li, selling miniatures. 

Anyway, he sold these sets for $14. I just checked, and they go for quite a bit more. Here's an example:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Soldi...8693443&sr=8-15&keywords=new-ray+toys+western

The scale looks to be a little smaller that 1/24. In spite of some vendors saying they're 1/30, which I think is incorrect (my horse stands 2.25" at the shoulders). There's a larger set, and here's the best deal I saw on it:

http://www.3000toys.com/New-ray-Deluxe-Big-Western-Town-Playset-Dimensions/sku/NEW-RAYSS-38465

They also produce present-day rodeo / equestrian sets. 

http://www.3000toys.com/New-ray-Western-Rodeo-Cowboy/sku/NEW-RAY76704

http://www.3000toys.com/New-ray-Riding-Academy-Equestrian-Stable-Set/sku/NEW-RAY37165-C

http://www.3000toys.com/New-ray-Riding-Academy-Equestrian-Winners-Circle-Set/sku/NEW-RAY37165-A

http://www.3000toys.com/New-ray-Riding-Academy-Equestrian-Jumping-Set/sku/NEW-RAY37165-B

===>Cliffy


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The house shown is a 1:32 scale. It is very small.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy:

Most common American riding horses range from a little over 5' to a little less than 6' at the shoulders.

Your measurement of 2.25" is equal to ~54" in 1:24 scale. That is a pretty small horse, probably better thought of as a pony.

In 1:30 scale, that would be ~67 1/2". That would be about average for an American riding horse.

The bottom line is that these horses could serve as everything from circus or carnival ponies in 1:20 & 1:24 scale to full size riding horses in 1:32 scale.

Happy Trails,

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Like I said guys, "fwiw," haha!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

check the local IFA (inter mountain Farmers Association) they have farm animals in the right scale


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

The best source for these New Ray toys and 1:32 tractor trailer trucks is your local "Tractor Supply" store. I usually go right after Christmas and they are about 60% off. Even their everyday price on the western stuff is cheaper than 3000 toys.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a bit over in 1:20.3 the rough definition of a minature horse. There's a couple of sweeties at a rescue ranch not far away but not sure I am ready for the responsibility yet. 

Anyway, as MikeMcL mentioned I have seen these also at my Tractor Supply and also at the local Cal-Ranch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It may look toyish but I like the playmobil 1/24 horse drawn wagon and I added a USA motor block to the bottom of it and placed a 'pony' truck under the horses.


----------

